# same sim card getting LTE on one phone, only 1X/Spotty 3g on other



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

so my launch day phone had a bit of an accident last weekend the screen cracked. I was able to get another thunderbolt from someone, was originally a refurb (tag under battery says "remanufactured in Philippines" )

any who I've been using the refurb one for about a week now, no major issues. But now today I can't get LTE at all...I've tried reflashing different radios, going back to sense over CM7...nothing. Put the same sim card in another phone right next to it, LTE.

What else can I do? thanks in advance


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

did you remove the battery cover at all, try the battery cover from the old phone


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

The lte radio might be faulty.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Try new radio or unroot and call HTC


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah i ended up unrooting and calling verizon. shipping me a replacement. thanks everyone.


----------

